# Looking for support groups in eastern NC



## Quiet_girl (Jun 23, 2005)

I would like to join a support group in eastern NC, or an online support group. :thanks


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 4, 2004)

I have been trying to find one in the Raleigh/Durham area. Haven't been able to find any yet. If anyone knows of one, please let me know. Thanks.


----------

